# Need a cool looking case



## kurosagi01 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well as you can see im buying a corsair CX400w psu soon and i am also considering a new tower aswell,my budget on case is about 30-40pound on the case itself,i need one with only 1 DVD drive and at least 2 hard drive disc bay.
heres my current spec:
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz 
Memory: 4094MB RAM 
Hard Drive: 288 GB Total 
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 3650 Series 
Monitor: LG Flatron L1717S 
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 
Speakers/Headphones: Logitech X-140 
Keyboard: Microsoft Multimedia keyboard 
Mouse: Microsoft Intellimouse 3.0 
Mouse Surface: Allsop 3D mousemat 
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate X64 
Motherboard: GigaByte-GA-EP45-DS3R 
Computer Case: ATX Case 

Also i got a a-bit wi-fi card
Sata 250GB hard drive and a IDE 7200 30GB hard drive and a DVD drive


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 31, 2009)

check gigabyte 3d arura cases , i have one it is great look


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 31, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> check gigabyte 3d arura cases , i have one it is great look



That case is pretty expensive..i'm looking more of a £30-40 case


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 31, 2009)

30 to 40 quid wont get you a super awesome case of course.

I would (from experience) look at either Coolermaster or NZXT. I guess some lower end Antec but don't get your hopes up.

I really wouldn't half ass the whole case. If you want decent cooling you gotta pay. I have a NXZT Tempest. RRP is around 60 pound now. If you are willing to go that extra 20 quid it is well worth it.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just done a little searching for you.

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...o+-+Black,+Window+Side+Panel+?productId=27594

Great case, good air flow. 50 quid ex VAT


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the "Cooler Master HAF-932 High Air Flow Steel Tower Case"


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> I like the "Cooler Master HAF-932 High Air Flow Steel Tower Case"



Thats about £100, lol.

If it was me I'd probably get this:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...w-o-PSU-(New-Improved-Version)-Scan-Exclusive
http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?act=detail&id=30

And then a 120mm Fan bay adaptor, like I have for mine. So you have 2 x 120mm in, and 1 x 120mm out.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 31, 2009)

ohhh sorry i didn't see the budget, that is a sweet looking cast tooo Alex, nice pick!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thats about £100, lol.
> 
> If it was me I'd probably get this:
> 
> ...



+1

Didn't see that. But as I have said, coolermaster are usually a good choice.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

pretty cool that coolmaster case


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Coolermaster make some of the best cases at a really good price point.

Its the best case I can find in that price range.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

its got 3 120mm fan installment right?? thats good then lol i only got 3 80mm fans on my current case


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 1, 2009)

Good case choice. Love Coolermaster cases. I am currently using the Coolermaster Centurion case. Nice and open with good air flow.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> its got 3 120mm fan installment right?? thats good then lol i only got 3 80mm fans on my current case



Its got two, put you can fit a 120mm bay adaptor into the spare 5.25" bays at the front cus they are all meshed.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

which 2 of 120mm fans should i buy?? since the case only provides 1 120mm,i was thinking of buying these:
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...+12CM+Cyclo+Blue+Pattern+Fan+?productId=30373
or these:
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...s+Real+Silent+120mm+Case+Fan+?productId=28883 or perhaps these:
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...t+120mm+Fan+with+PWM+control+?productId=30573
Can anyone reconmend some good fans too  i want one with blue LEDs possible and something less than 10pound


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Upto you on fans.

Just dont forget to pick up the 120mm fan adaptor.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

so any fans would do?? how much does the adaptor cost? what good cooling fan brands are their?? any particular ones? or should i just buy some cheap ones?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cheap tends to mean noisy.

Where are you buying from.

Scan is the best place in the UK IMO. They have the case, fan bay adaptor, and all the fans they stock are quality ones.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

well i was thinking of buying it all in one go on aria.co.uk because i'm buying the corsair 400w from aria and the coolmaster elite 330 price is same as the scan.co.uk,but i could buy the fans somewhere else


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Up to you, if aria has everything you want.

I'll have a look. What sort of fans are you looking for?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

just 2 fans under £10-15 alltogether and low noise level with Blue LEDs if possible


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

This is what I would get:







http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm-Coolermaster-Silent-Internal-Case-Fan-with-Blue-LED-Quiet-22db

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...w-o-PSU-(New-Improved-Version)-Scan-Exclusive

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Shar...-Front-Bay-Frame-mounting-to-hold-a-120mm-fan)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/400W-Corsair-Power-Series-PSU-ATX-PS-2-UK-Version-3-year-warranty


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

thats a lot of money  but thanks for the info


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I paid twice that for my case, PSU and fans.

And then decent full towers start at that on their own.

£100 is a bargain for all that


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

well since we are in recession right now,i could probably only buy 1 of them =/ and not at one go since my mum won't allow me to do so,should i buy the psu first? or case with fans


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

You dont need the PSU with your current system.

So I would probaby get the case and fans, then if and when you upgrade your graphics card or get the money, change the PSU


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

so my crappy psu would hold up 120mm?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Fans take virtually no power.

Its the mobo/cpu and mainly graphics card that consume the most power.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

oh i see,well the front bay seems to be in pre-order?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn.

Dunno how long it will be, it usually comes in pretty fast.

How desperata are you to get the stuff? You can find out from them tomorrow how long it will be.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 1, 2009)

i'll probably purchase them during summer holidays after i finish my exams,when i have all the time to do whatever i want so i'm be patient for now,usually i'm desperate but right now i need focus on my exams
Edit: If i can fit 3 fans on it,one is the read and one is the front bay,does one go on the side panel?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

The side take a fan duct, which can normally be replaced with 1 x 80mm.

You would have two 120mms at the front, and a 120mm at the rear.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2009)

might be a little late but I like the Cooler Master 590 lots of cooling 8x 120mm fans, removable hard drive cage, bottom mounted power supply, tooless design (optional), firewire port and cable management. excellent budget case.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2009)

abit pricey and i would need to buy 6more fans for the case =/ although would it be better to change the side panel to a 80mm fan or leave it as a dust taker?
Whats better a 331 or 330? cos the 331 is same price as 330 now on scan


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

331 is ugly, 330 isnt 

But scan might be the best place to get the 330 from as it has the V2.

And if it mas me I would replace the side duct with a fan, but I would find out exactly what size it takes first.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2009)

who cares if it's ugly or not, look at his system. it's not a beauty contest. when your buying a case the first thing you want to make sure is it has adequate cooling, second is options. it's always better to have a fan on your side panel. you can buy the fans overtime.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2009)

so which one has better cooling?? any other brands i should look for with good cooling? or should i stick with the coolermaster elite 330?? how about the 335? or the akasa zen? or perhaps..the coolermaster cavalier chrome(maybe purchaseable but it depends on my budget)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Get the case you like the look of the most with the most and biggest fans. The Zen is a fancy looking case with poor airflow. I like the Coolermasters becuase most if not all have meshed 5.25 bays so you can add another 120mm fan.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2009)

hmm i see..so whats better in terms of cooling of the elite 330 and 335? i like both of the designs


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Coolermaster have one of the best build qualities to price as well. All the cases I buy for people's builds are Coolermaster.

Looking at the two they are based off the same chassis, so would perform exactly the same, just choose based on preference.

Both have 120mm front and 120mm rear, and the opportunity of fitting a 120mm in the 5.25 bays.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Cooler Master as well but I don't like the Elite series. treat yourself to a good case. Flashy Cases with Lights (Apevia, NZXT, Raidmax) are bad for cooling people who buy them will come on to forums months later to complain about temperatures


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I love Cooler Master as well but I don't like the Elite series. treat yourself to a good case. Flashy Cases with Lights (Apevia, NZXT, Raidmax) are bad for cooling people who buy them will come on to forums months later to complain about temperatures



so its a good choice to choose the 330 or 335? since its balance of cooling and design of the chasis is nice


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2009)

neither..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 3, 2009)

hm okay..although thats your opinion right? what about the centurion series?
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Coolermaster-Centurion-RC-532-BlackplusSilver-Trim-Case-w-o-PSU
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Coolermaster-Cavalier-3-Silver-Chrome-Finish-w-o-PSU


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

The CAV-T0S-UW will be very bad on airflow.

The Centurion RC-532 will be just as good as the 330 or 335.

Go based on what you like, these coolermaster cases are the best you can get on your budget. Airflow doesnt improve until £50+


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Airflow doesn't improve until £50+




Sounds about right to me....though I would just mod the case I had and buy cheaper case fans like these HERE if on a budget like this guy.

Yes the above linked fans may be cheap but they will provide enough airflow for what you need...then you could pickup your Corsair PSU too. 

You could do it the simple way; keep your PSU and buy 3 of the fans above with this case HERE for a total of £29 inc VAT and you could even pick up a cheap PSU that is better than yours currently for £20 for a total of £59.

I admit, the PSU above isn't great, but its surely better than the one you have.....and if you listed your current case and PSU then I'm sure people could help more. 


Enjoy.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

There is no point wasting £20 on a mediocre PSU, its better to spend £25 more and get a decent one.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> There is no point wasting £20 on a mediocre PSU, its better to spend £25 more and get a decent one.



When you don't have the £25 more then this is an issue, and unless anyone feels like making a donation to him I doubt he will have the extra £25.....even though I would never buy a low quality PSU I recommended it to try and fit everything in his budget.

His rig doesn't need 1200w of PSU goodness.....for that matter it runs perfectly fine on his poor 400w supply....giving him another 100w for a total of 500w would give him more headroom for later additions such as HDD's and fans while keeping him inside his budget so he can get a new case, fans and the PSU.


Once again, I wouldn't buy a cheap PSU either....but I'm not in his position and £25 to him iseems a lot so he has to stretch his money as far as possible and that's the only reason I posted what I did.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fair enough, but if it was me, I would get decent stuff, and wait till I could afford the next thing.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 3, 2009)

But would the mediocre PSU actually kick out the amount of watts it says? IT might be worse then the one he has in now.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 3, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Cheap tends to mean noisy.
> 
> Where are you buying from.
> 
> Scan is the best place in the UK IMO. They have the case, fan bay adaptor, and all the fans they stock are quality ones.



Sorry dude, but I wholeheartedly disagree. Scan has one of the worst selection of fans in the UK. I get most of my stuff from Scan and eBuyer, but when it comes to fans I don't use them.

You want to try somewhere like QuietPC (www.quietpc.com - take a look at the Xilence Red Wings) or ChilledPC (www.chilledpc.co.uk) they have the Nanoxia fan which is an epic fan...but you've got to pay for those.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 3, 2009)

so what should i do?? buy the casecom case for 20pound with those 3 blue LED fans?? or buy the coolermaster..this is so confusing


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Do what you want? lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 3, 2009)

although what case should i buy? in terms of cooling


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 3, 2009)

I realize the Centurion 590 is over your budget but really there is no other case I would want on a low budget, I couldn't live with spending less. 

for cooling setup make sure your fan mounts are all the same dimensions ie 120mm some cases come with a 120mm intake and a 80 or 92mm exhaust and it will work but it's inefficient.

I like to use high speed fans for intake, low speed for exhaust and if there is a side panel a medium speed. this would work well for you since you probably won't be using a fan controller if you did have one you could order 4 or 5 high speed fans of the same model and undervolt them 7v/5v respectively.

if you can wait and save up it will be worth it. ebuyer sells it the cheapest 49.96 inc vat.


----------



## vladmire (Apr 4, 2009)

Any of these should fit your budget
all of these has good airflow and would suffice for future upgrades

Rosewill TU-155 midtower case
antec 300
HEC 6C28BBX585 midtower case
Frontier achilles (FC-AC20A / FC-AC09A) - just like mine, not sure if it's available in your country





Rosewill R901-P BK midtower case
GIGABYTE Triton 180 midtower case
ARK 6099-CA midtower case
Rosewill TU-155 II midtower case
Rosewill R5605-BK midtower case
Sunbeam Freezing-Storm IC-FS-BK midtower case


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks all for the support,i appreciate it  but i think i'm going go with acid888* advice.
Heres what i'm planning on buying in summer:
Case:Casecom LG-3360 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128052
Fans:2x Xilence Red Wing 80mm 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/138590
PSU: Extra Value(Casecom) Silver 500w red LED fans
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129423


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 5, 2009)

your making a mistake. your system only needs a small upgrade and a decent overclock to breathe new life into it, this is inevitable when that time comes you don't want to be stuck with a cheap power supply and bad case. at least go with Alex's list.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well as you can see im buying a corsair CX400w psu soon and i am also considering a new tower aswell,my budget on case is about 30-40pound on the case itself,i need one with only 1 DVD drive and at least 2 hard drive disc bay.
> heres my current spec:
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
> Memory: 4094MB RAM
> ...


I like the Antec 300 or the Antec 900 would work. Both are sexy in a way.


----------

